# How to clean rawhide



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.westernhorseman.com/archive/the-arena/2012-rawhide-care

Vaqueros Rawhide cream is an excellent product.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I alo use Ray Holes Vaquero Rawhide Cream. Brush off any excess dirt with a soft brush and apply the Rawhide Cream as directions indicate. 

Ray Holes Leather Care Products, Inc. | Ray Holes Leather Care


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks so much!
So you clean the bad spots with glycerine first, and then add the rawhide cream, or will the cream clean as well?

The brown/spotted rawhide never bothered me until I _really_ cleaned the saddle. Now it sticks up like a sore thumb, lol


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Some links for you:


From California Classics

From Vaquero Enterprises

I use Ray Hole's Rawhide Cream on my romal reins.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Found this video on cleaning braided rawhide by Dennis Moreland (he makes some BEAUTIFUL tack):






Thought people might find it useful ...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

kewpalace said:


> Found this video on cleaning braided rawhide by Dennis Moreland (he makes some BEAUTIFUL tack):
> 
> Thought people might find it useful ...


I was JUST coming here to post this! Dennis has great videos!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> I was JUST coming here to post this! Dennis has great videos!


Great minds ....


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks guys!
When the moods strikes me to have a go at it, I will let you know how it went


----------

